
The Amazon Endgame (2014) - smacktoward
https://jasonlefkowitz.net/2014/07/the-amazon-endgame/
======
jaytaylor
Chilling and sad. This is often the final outcome with capitalism. Would
prefer to see a system which incentivizes and promotes the common good rather
than self-interested empire building.

 _Sigh._ Star Trek.

